# Solved: Network Adapter Installation Issues



## faqir (Feb 16, 2014)

I just for a used Dell E6510
I installed enterprise Windows 7 64
I also installed free fall sensor.
I have been unable to install Broadcom USH and Network Controller.
Under Broadcom Properties > Details > Hardware Ids I have
USB\VID_0A5C&PID_5800&REV_0101&MI_00
USB\VID_0A5C&PID_5800&MI_00
and Under Network Controller Properties > Details > Hardware Ids I have 
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_422C&SUBSYS_13218086&REV_35
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_422C&SUBSYS_13218086
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_422C&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_422C&CC_0280
On Dell Drivers web page I searched and found the following drivers
R242805
Dell_ControlPoint-Security-D_A18_R269916
I was still unable install the drivers.
I have limited technical skills.
Please advise


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You appear to have a *Dell Latitude E6510* laptop.

What's the "service tag" number and/or the "express service code" number on it?

---------------------------------------------------------



> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_422C&SUBSYS_13218086&REV_35
> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_422C&SUBSYS_13218086
> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_422C&CC_028000
> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_422C&CC_0280


According to the vendor and device codes you submitted, that laptop has *Intel Wi-Fi*.

Have you installed the Intel chipset?

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## faqir (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi flavalee
the Service tag is 44W14Q1
Latitude E6510.
Yes I was able install Intel Chipset
I also have EST NOD32 Anti virus. 
Thanks


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> the Service tag is 44W14Q1
> Latitude E6510


Here is the Dell support site that's assigned only to your *Dell Latitude E6510* laptop.

You should add and save this site in your browser's favorites/bookmarks list so you can readily refer to it when needed.

According to its system configuration section, it was purchased in March 2011 in the United States and came with Windows 7 Professional 32-bit/64-bit.

*Service Tag 44W14Q1

Computer Model Latitude E6510

Shipping Date 3/24/2011

Country United States

Label, Certificate Of Authenticity, Operating System, W7P3/6*



> I just for a used Dell E6510
> I installed enterprise Windows 7 64


How did Windows 7 Enterprise 64-bit get installed in it?

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## faqir (Feb 16, 2014)

When I purchased it, I also had window 7 enterprise 64 installed on it the machine


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Download *MGADiag* to your desktop.

Double-click on MGADiag.exe to launch the program.

Click "Continue".

Ensure that the "Windows" tab is selected (it should be by default).

Click the "Copy" button to copy the MGA Diagnostic Report to the Windows clipboard.

Paste the MGA Diagnostic Report back here in your next reply.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## faqir (Feb 16, 2014)

Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):
-----------------------------------------
Windows Validation Data-->
Validation Code: 0
Cached Online Validation Code: N/A, hr = 0xc004f012
Windows Product Key: *****-*****-M3DJT-4J3WC-733WD
Windows Product Key Hash: xo+ajVSpae7/4VoZjS7m6JL0f3A=
Windows Product ID: 00371-OEM-8992671-00524
Windows Product ID Type: 2
Windows License Type: OEM SLP
Windows OS version: 6.1.7601.2.00010100.1.0.048
ID: {35A91935-E313-44C3-ABE6-297F6B39ACCD}(1)
Is Admin: Yes
TestCab: 0x0
LegitcheckControl ActiveX: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Product Name: Windows 7 Professional
Architecture: 0x00000000
Build lab: 7601.win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532
TTS Error: 
Validation Diagnostic: 
Resolution Status: N/A
Vista WgaER Data-->
ThreatID(s): N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Windows XP Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
File Exists: No
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAExec.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAAddin.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGA Data-->
Office Status: 109 N/A
OGA Version: N/A, 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Office Diagnostics: 025D1FF3-364-80041010_025D1FF3-229-80041010_025D1FF3-230-1_025D1FF3-517-80040154_025D1FF3-237-80040154_025D1FF3-238-2_025D1FF3-244-80070002_025D1FF3-258-3
Browser Data-->
Proxy settings: N/A
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Win32)
Default Browser: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
Download signed ActiveX controls: Prompt
Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Disabled
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Allowed
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled
Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Disabled
Active scripting: Allowed
Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Allowed
File Scan Data-->
Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{35A91935-E313-44C3-ABE6-297F6B39ACCD}</UGUID><Version>1.9.0027.0</Version><OS>6.1.7601.2.00010100.1.0.048</OS><Architecture>x32</Architecture><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-733WD</PKey><PID>00371-OEM-8992671-00524</PID><PIDType>2</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-4027247847-3269096468-3853657446</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>Dell Inc.</Manufacturer><Model>Latitude E6510</Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>Dell Inc.</Manufacturer><Version>A13</Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" minor="6"/><Date>20120730000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>27663607018400FE</HWID><UserLCID>0409</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>Eastern Standard Time(GMT-05:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><OEM><OEMID>DELL </OEMID><OEMTableID>E2 </OEMTableID></OEM><GANotification/></MachineData><Software><Office><Result>109</Result><Products/><Applications/></Office></Software></GenuineResults> 
Spsys.log Content: 0x80070002
Licensing Data-->
Software licensing service version: 6.1.7601.17514
Name: Windows(R) 7, Professional edition
Description: Windows Operating System - Windows(R) 7, OEM_SLP channel
Activation ID: 50e329f7-a5fa-46b2-85fd-f224e5da7764
Application ID: 55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f
Extended PID: 00371-00178-926-700524-02-1033-7601.0000-0422014
Installation ID: 017002549045224612897192228514391216271036755231257192
Processor Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88338
Machine Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88339
Use License URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88341
Product Key Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88340
Partial Product Key: 733WD
License Status: Licensed
Remaining Windows rearm count: 3
Trusted time: 2/16/2014 10:29:12 AM
Windows Activation Technologies-->
HrOffline: 0x00000000
HrOnline: 0x80072EE7
HealthStatus: 0x0000000000000000
Event Time Stamp: 2:14:2014 18:18
ActiveX: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
Admin Service: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
HealthStatus Bitmask Output:

HWID Data-->
HWID Hash Current: MAAAAAEAAgABAAEAAAACAAAAAgABAAEA6GEwirl6QluIgiDysugShqS8n+S40HZW
OEM Activation 1.0 Data-->
N/A
OEM Activation 2.0 Data-->
BIOS valid for OA 2.0: yes
Windows marker version: 0x20001
OEMID and OEMTableID Consistent: yes
BIOS Information: 
ACPI Table Name OEMID Value OEMTableID Value
APIC DELL E2 
FACP DELL E2 
HPET DELL E2 
BOOT DELL E2 
MCFG A M I GMCH945.
TCPA 
SLIC DELL E2 
SSDT PmRef CpuPm


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> When I purchased it, I also had window 7 enterprise 64 installed on it the machine





> Windows License Type: OEM SLP
> Product Name: Windows 7 Professional


Okay, I'm a bit confused.

You say you installed Windows 7 Enterprise in it after you bought it, but your MGADiag log shows Windows 7 Professional is installed in it.

Do you have it set up to dual boot with Windows 7 Enterprise and Windows 7 Professional?

--------------------------------------------------------------

I've requested someone to read this thread and review your MGADiag log.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

faqir said:


> When I purchased it, I also had window 7 enterprise 64 installed on it the machine


pretty sure that is going to be an issue, but we will wait until the MGA code is interpreted.


----------



## faqir (Feb 16, 2014)

I am so sorry, no I do not have Windows 7 enterprise, I have windows 7 professional
no there is no dual boot.
Like I said I am just a laptop user and not much tech oriented.
I had to take care of some honeydo stuff


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It looks legitimate but there's an error in the log which may mean it just needs to be validated so please click on the following link and go through the validation process:

http://www.microsoft.com/genuine/validate/

Then run the MGA Diagnostic tool again and post the new log please.


----------



## faqir (Feb 16, 2014)

Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):
-----------------------------------------
Windows Validation Data-->
Validation Code: 0
Cached Online Validation Code: 0x0
Windows Product Key: *****-*****-M3DJT-4J3WC-733WD
Windows Product Key Hash: xo+ajVSpae7/4VoZjS7m6JL0f3A=
Windows Product ID: 00371-OEM-8992671-00524
Windows Product ID Type: 2
Windows License Type: OEM SLP
Windows OS version: 6.1.7601.2.00010100.1.0.048
ID: {35A91935-E313-44C3-ABE6-297F6B39ACCD}(3)
Is Admin: Yes
TestCab: 0x0
LegitcheckControl ActiveX: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Product Name: Windows 7 Professional
Architecture: 0x00000000
Build lab: 7601.win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532
TTS Error: 
Validation Diagnostic: 
Resolution Status: N/A
Vista WgaER Data-->
ThreatID(s): N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Windows XP Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
File Exists: No
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAExec.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAAddin.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGA Data-->
Office Status: 109 N/A
OGA Version: N/A, 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Office Diagnostics: 025D1FF3-364-80041010_025D1FF3-229-80041010_025D1FF3-230-1_025D1FF3-517-80040154_025D1FF3-237-80040154_025D1FF3-238-2_025D1FF3-244-80070002_025D1FF3-258-3
Browser Data-->
Proxy settings: N/A
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Win32)
Default Browser: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
Download signed ActiveX controls: Prompt
Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Disabled
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Allowed
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled
Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Disabled
Active scripting: Allowed
Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Allowed
File Scan Data-->
Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{35A91935-E313-44C3-ABE6-297F6B39ACCD}</UGUID><Version>1.9.0027.0</Version><OS>6.1.7601.2.00010100.1.0.048</OS><Architecture>x32</Architecture><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-733WD</PKey><PID>00371-OEM-8992671-00524</PID><PIDType>2</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-4027247847-3269096468-3853657446</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>Dell Inc.</Manufacturer><Model>Latitude E6510</Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>Dell Inc.</Manufacturer><Version>A13</Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" minor="6"/><Date>20120730000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>27663607018400FE</HWID><UserLCID>0409</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>Eastern Standard Time(GMT-05:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><OEM><OEMID>DELL </OEMID><OEMTableID>E2 </OEMTableID></OEM><GANotification/></MachineData><Software><Office><Result>109</Result><Products/><Applications/></Office></Software></GenuineResults> 
Spsys.log Content: 0x80070002
Licensing Data-->
Software licensing service version: 6.1.7601.17514
Name: Windows(R) 7, Professional edition
Description: Windows Operating System - Windows(R) 7, OEM_SLP channel
Activation ID: 50e329f7-a5fa-46b2-85fd-f224e5da7764
Application ID: 55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f
Extended PID: 00371-00178-926-700524-02-1033-7601.0000-0422014
Installation ID: 017002549045224612897192228514391216271036755231257192
Processor Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88338
Machine Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88339
Use License URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88341
Product Key Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88340
Partial Product Key: 733WD
License Status: Licensed
Remaining Windows rearm count: 3
Trusted time: 2/16/2014 1:01:47 PM
Windows Activation Technologies-->
HrOffline: 0x00000000
HrOnline: 0x00000000
HealthStatus: 0x0000000000000000
Event Time Stamp: 2:16:2014 13:00
ActiveX: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
Admin Service: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
HealthStatus Bitmask Output:

HWID Data-->
HWID Hash Current: MAAAAAEAAgABAAEAAAACAAAAAgABAAEA6GEwirl6QluIgiDysugShqS8n+S40HZW
OEM Activation 1.0 Data-->
N/A
OEM Activation 2.0 Data-->
BIOS valid for OA 2.0: yes
Windows marker version: 0x20001
OEMID and OEMTableID Consistent: yes
BIOS Information: 
ACPI Table Name OEMID Value OEMTableID Value
APIC DELL E2 
FACP DELL E2  
HPET DELL E2 
BOOT DELL E2 
MCFG A M I GMCH945.
TCPA 
SLIC DELL E2 
SSDT PmRef CpuPm


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That looks better. The error I saw is gone now.

I don't "think" that would have any bearing on your initial problem but it is possible. Are you still uable to install the drivers?


----------



## faqir (Feb 16, 2014)

I still cannot install the drivers
this is the log from failed attempts
[02/16/14 11:38:27] Update Package Execution Started
[02/16/14 11:38:28] Original command line: "C:\Users\Administrator\Downloads\Network_Driver_M43X5_WN_5.100.235.12_A37.EXE" 
[02/16/14 11:38:28] DUP Framework EXE Version: 3.0.92.1
[02/16/14 11:38:28] DUP Release: M43X5A00-00
[02/16/14 11:38:28] Intializing framework...
[02/16/14 11:38:28] 
[02/16/14 11:38:30] User Command: attended
[02/16/14 11:38:30] DUP Capabilities Value: 6291455 (0x5FFFFF)
[02/16/14 11:38:30] DUP Vendor Software Version: 5.100.235.12
[02/16/14 11:38:30] Local System/Model Compatible with this Package? Yes
[02/16/14 11:38:30] Local System OS Version: 6.1.1.0
[02/16/14 11:38:30] OS Compatible with this Package? Unknown
[02/16/14 11:38:30] Local System OS Language: Unknown
[02/16/14 11:38:30] Language Compatible with this Package? Unknown
[02/16/14 11:38:48] Identified Behavior : attended
[02/16/14 11:38:48] Temporary payload log file name: C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\dell\drivers\Network_Driver_M43X5_WN_5.100.235.12_A37\DUPF0F3.tmp
[02/16/14 11:38:48] Translated Command Line : setup.exe /v" LOGFILE="C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\dell\drivers\Network_Driver_M43X5_WN_5.100.235.12_A37\DUPF0F3.tmp""
[02/16/14 11:38:48] Path : C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\dell\drivers\Network_Driver_M43X5_WN_5.100.235.12_A37
[02/16/14 11:38:48] Identified Behavior : attended
[02/16/14 11:39:03] Append Vendor Software Log: C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\dell\drivers\Network_Driver_M43X5_WN_5.100.235.12_A37\DUPF0F3.tmp
[02/16/14 11:39:03] 
--- Start of Vendor Software Log ---
[02/16/14 11:39:03] 
--- End of Vendor Software Log ---
[02/16/14 11:39:03] Vendor Software Return Code: 109
[02/16/14 11:39:03] 
[02/16/14 11:39:03] (MUPXMLParser::GetResultName): *** Vendor Return Code is not found in Mup.xml
[02/16/14 11:39:03] Name of Exit Code: 
[02/16/14 11:39:03] (DupAPI::GetReturnCode): *** Unable to find DUP value for: 
[02/16/14 11:39:03] Exit Code set to: 1 (0x1)
[02/16/14 11:39:03] Result: FAILURE
[02/16/14 11:39:06] Open file: C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Dell\UpdatePackage\Log\Network_Driver_M43X5_WN_5.100.235.12_A37.txt
[02/16/14 11:50:47] 
[02/16/14 11:50:47] (MUPXMLParser::GetResultName): *** Vendor Return Code is not found in Mup.xml
[02/16/14 11:50:47] Name of Exit Code: 
[02/16/14 11:50:47] (DupAPI::GetReturnCode): *** Unable to find DUP value for: 
[02/16/14 11:50:47] Execution terminated at date-time 02/16/14 11:50:47
[02/16/14 11:50:47] ######
਍਍﻿[02/16/14 13:49:00] Update Package Execution Started
[02/16/14 13:49:00] Original command line: "C:\Users\Administrator\Downloads\Network_Driver_M43X5_WN_5.100.235.12_A37.EXE" 
[02/16/14 13:49:00] DUP Framework EXE Version: 3.0.92.1
[02/16/14 13:49:00] DUP Release: M43X5A00-00
[02/16/14 13:49:00] Intializing framework...
[02/16/14 13:49:01] 
[02/16/14 13:49:03] User Command: attended
[02/16/14 13:49:03] DUP Capabilities Value: 6291455 (0x5FFFFF)
[02/16/14 13:49:03] DUP Vendor Software Version: 5.100.235.12
[02/16/14 13:49:03] Local System/Model Compatible with this Package? Yes
[02/16/14 13:49:03] Local System OS Version: 6.1.1.0
[02/16/14 13:49:03] OS Compatible with this Package? Unknown
[02/16/14 13:49:03] Local System OS Language: Unknown
[02/16/14 13:49:03] Language Compatible with this Package? Unknown
਍਍﻿[02/16/14 13:50:05] Update Package Execution Started
[02/16/14 13:50:05] Original command line: "C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LPJ3HRK3\Network_Driver_M43X5_WN_5.100.235.12_A37.EXE" 
[02/16/14 13:50:05] DUP Framework EXE Version: 3.0.92.1
[02/16/14 13:50:05] DUP Release: M43X5A00-00
[02/16/14 13:50:05] Intializing framework...
[02/16/14 13:50:06] 
[02/16/14 13:50:10] User Command: attended
[02/16/14 13:50:10] DUP Capabilities Value: 6291455 (0x5FFFFF)
[02/16/14 13:50:10] DUP Vendor Software Version: 5.100.235.12
[02/16/14 13:50:10] Local System/Model Compatible with this Package? Yes
[02/16/14 13:50:10] Local System OS Version: 6.1.1.0
[02/16/14 13:50:10] OS Compatible with this Package? Unknown
[02/16/14 13:50:10] Local System OS Language: Unknown
[02/16/14 13:50:10] Language Compatible with this Package? Unknown
[02/16/14 13:50:11] Identified Behavior : attended
[02/16/14 13:50:11] Temporary payload log file name: C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\dell\drivers\Network_Driver_M43X5_WN_5.100.235.12_A37\DUP38FC.tmp
[02/16/14 13:50:11] Translated Command Line : setup.exe /v" LOGFILE="C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\dell\drivers\Network_Driver_M43X5_WN_5.100.235.12_A37\DUP38FC.tmp""
[02/16/14 13:50:11] Path : C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\dell\drivers\Network_Driver_M43X5_WN_5.100.235.12_A37
[02/16/14 13:50:11] Identified Behavior : attended
[02/16/14 13:50:47] (FileUtility::CopyDirectoryTree): *** CopyFile() has reported failure. The error message reported by the system is: The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process.
[02/16/14 13:50:47] Identified Behavior : attended
[02/16/14 13:50:47] Temporary payload log file name: C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\dell\drivers\Network_Driver_M43X5_WN_5.100.235.12_A37\DUPC489.tmp
[02/16/14 13:50:47] Translated Command Line : setup.exe /v" LOGFILE="C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\dell\drivers\Network_Driver_M43X5_WN_5.100.235.12_A37\DUPC489.tmp""
[02/16/14 13:50:47] Path : C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\dell\drivers\Network_Driver_M43X5_WN_5.100.235.12_A37
[02/16/14 13:50:47] Identified Behavior : attended
[02/16/14 13:50:58] Append Vendor Software Log: C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\dell\drivers\Network_Driver_M43X5_WN_5.100.235.12_A37\DUPC489.tmp
[02/16/14 13:50:58] 
--- Start of Vendor Software Log ---
[02/16/14 13:50:58] 
--- End of Vendor Software Log ---
[02/16/14 13:50:58] Vendor Software Return Code: 0
[02/16/14 13:50:58] (FileUtility:eleteDirectoryTree): *** DeleteFile() has reported failure. The error message reported by the system is: Access is denied.
[02/16/14 13:50:59] 
[02/16/14 13:50:59] Name of Exit Code: SUCCESS
[02/16/14 13:50:59] Exit Code set to: 0 (0x0)
[02/16/14 13:50:59] Result: SUCCESS
[02/16/14 13:51:05] Open file: C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Dell\UpdatePackage\Log\Network_Driver_M43X5_WN_5.100.235.12_A37.txt


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

stupid question, but are you running these as administrator? right click > run as admin


----------



## faqir (Feb 16, 2014)

I am signed in as Admin.
additionally ran the setup again as run as admin

[02/16/14 14:18:11] 
--- End of Vendor Software Log ---
[02/16/14 14:18:11] Vendor Software Return Code: 216
[02/16/14 14:18:11] logo.png
[02/16/14 14:18:11] (MUPXMLParser::GetResultName): *** Vendor Return Code is not found in Mup.xml
[02/16/14 14:18:11] Name of Exit Code: 
[02/16/14 14:18:11] (DupAPI::GetReturnCode): *** Unable to find DUP value for: 
[02/16/14 14:18:11] Exit Code set to: 1 (0x1)
[02/16/14 14:18:11] Result: FAILURE
[02/16/14 14:18:14] Open file: C:\ProgramData\Dell\UpdatePackage\Log\Network_Driver_9G03W_WN_15.03.1000.1637_A04.txt


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

where did you download this driver from? Dell? If so, did you use the link that flavallee provided?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

also, check here and scroll down to 'which file should you download'....and then choose between the two offered...


----------



## faqir (Feb 16, 2014)

At the dell support site I am running a complete check utility and then next I will download and install the driver again. but yes I was downloading the driver from the del site suggested


----------



## faqir (Feb 16, 2014)

Valis,
the network adapter issue is resolved and the wireless is working.
I downloaded from the Intel site you suggested: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/De... bits)*&DownloadType=Aplicaciones de software
no the Boradcom USH will be very much appreciated
Thanks,


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

glad to help. 

I'll go ahead and mark this one solved. 

thanks ,

v


----------

